# ارشيف بلدي الحبيب سوريا



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*فشة خلق ( بدهم يخربوكي يا سوريا )*


*سوريا الأسد *









​*بلد كل حر واصيل يمكن اللي زارها بيعرف كيف العيشه فيها*​
*اللي عاشر ناسها بيعرف اصالتهم واخلاقهم العاليه *

*اللي اتمعن فيها عرف ان ما فيها فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي او حتى يهودي *

*بلدنا بلد المحبه وقائدنا هو اللي علمنا المحبه*

*اكيد اوقات بيقسى لان اذا ما شد الحبل بيرتخي وللاسف هلا هو تارك الحبل هلا عالاخر لهيك بلشت سوريا تخرب*


*راح فرجيكم شوية معالم من سوريا لحتى تشوفو الناس كيف عايشه وخصوصا المسيحيين*

*لحتى لو قدرو الخونه يوصلو للي بدهم يا ويشوهو روعة سوريا يكون في شي يذكرنا فيها *




*يتــــبـــــــــع*


​


----------



## sarkoo (27 أبريل 2011)

*راح فرجيكم شوية معالم من سوريا لحتى تشوفو الناس كيف عايشه وخصوصا المسيحيين

لحتى لو قدرو الخونه يوصلو للي بدهم يا ويشوهو روعة سوريا يكون في شي يذكرنا فيها *
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
كلماتك خوفتني وما بدي فكر بهالشي .... سوريا رح اضل حلوة ورح تبقى ملجأ آمن وحر لكل المسيحيين 
بإنتظار الصور .....


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*معلولا.. *

​ 
​*معلولا إحدى أهم قرى القلمون وتقع في شمال غرب  دمشق  على بعد 50 كم وترتفع عن سطح البحر بنحو1500 متر اسمها يعني المكان المرتفع ذا الهواء العليل حسب اللغة السريانية.*


​*تشتهر بوجود معالم قديمة مهمة فيها يعود تاريخها للقرن العاشر قبل الميلاد كما أن سكانها من  المسيحيين  والمسلمين مازالوا يتكلمون اللغة الارامية لغة السيد المسيح حتى اليوم بجانب اللغة  العربية  كما في قرية جبعدين وبخعة.*


* تزدحم معلولا واديرتها بالاف الزائرين فى الاعياد وتحتوى معلولا على اثار مسيحية قديمة ففيها  كنيسة  بيزنطية قديمة واضرحة بيزنطية منحوتة في الصخر كما يوجد فيها دير مار تقلا.*

​*



*



​*وتتميز بيوت قرية معلولا بارتفاع بعضها  فوق بعض طبقات بحيث لاتعلو الطبقة الواحدة منها اكثر من ارتفاع بيت واحد  لتتحول بذلك سطوح المنازل الى اروقة ومعابر لما فوقها من بيوت.*

​*أما الاوابد والأحجار الضخمة والمغارات المحفورة في الصخر فتحكي  قصة   تاريخ   آلاف   السنين  منذ  العهد  الآرامي الذي  كانت  فيه معلولا تتبع مملكة حمص إلى  العهد  الروماني الذي سميت فيه معلولا/سليوكوبوليس وإلى  العهد  البيزنطي الذي لعبت فيه دوراً دينيا مهما عندما أصبحت بدءاً من القرن الرابع مركزاً لاسقفية استمرت حتى القرن السابع عشر.*
* بنى دير سركيس (سرجيوس) في القرن الرابع الميلادى وصمم على نمط الكنائس الشهيدية البسيطة المظهر وسمى باسم  القديس  سركيس (سرجيوس) أحد الفرسان السوريين  الذين  قتلوا في عهد الملك مكسيمانوس عام 297 م ومازال هذا الدير محتفظا بطابعه التاريخى العريق.* 

* يضم دير مارتقلا  رفات   القديسة  تقلا ابنة احد الامراء السلوقيين وتلميذة  القديس   بولس   وماء مقدسا للتبرك ويقع فى مكان بارز من القرية ويطل من جوف الكهف الصخرى  الذى عاشت فيه بعد هروبها من اضطهاد الرومان حيث لايزال هذا الكهف ظاهرا  حتى اليوم وفى رحابه بنى دير مار تقلا الذى بقى حتى الان رمزا للقداسة  وحياة  القديسين  وتعيش اليوم في دير مار تقلا رهبنة نسائية ترعى شؤونه وتعتنى به وبزائريه  الذين  يأتون اليه من كل صوب للتبرك واذا امعن الزائر النظر من سطح الدير الى الصخور المحيطة  شاهد  القلالي أي غرف الانفراد الصخرية التي  كانت  خلوات للمتوحدين الرهبان  الذين  ينصرفون الى  الصلاة  والتأمل والتقشف والزهد ما يدل على ان معلولا  كانت   مدينة  رهبانية ترتفع منها الصلوات والتضرعات ليلاً نهاراً إلى الله.*

​*



*

​*تمتاز معلولا بما يسمى فج مارتقلا وهو شق في الجبل يحدث ممراً ضيقاً من طرف الجبل إلى طرفه المقابل وفي هذا الشق ساقية ماء تزيد وتنقص وفق الفصول والمواسم يتقاطر عليها  الناس  من كل مكان ليرشفوا من مياه بركاتها وينالوا نعمة الشفاء من المرض والطهارة والنقاوة يقسم الفج القرية الى شطرين ونشأ حين اراد المسيح حماية مارتقلا التى هربت من حكم  الموت  الذى صدر بحقها فكانت العجيبة التى ابقت الفتاة الهاربة في شطر والجنود الرومان فى الشطر الاخر حسب روايات سكان معلولا هنا.*


* وتحتل اللغة السريانية الآرامية أحد المقامات الأولى بين لغات  العالم  من حيث اهتمام الباحثين فى اللغات القديمة والتاريخ القديم وذلك لانها اللغة التى تكلم بها السيد المسيح بلهجتها الجليلية وأمه  العذراء   القديسة   مريم  ناغته وخاطبته بها والرسل القديسون بشروا بها. إن حروف اللغة هي اثنان وعشرون حرفا تكتب بصيغتين الاولى هي الصيغة الصغيرة. *​*أما الصيغة الثانية فهي الصيغة الكبيرة التي تسمى أسترنجيلي تجميع الحروف كلها بست  كلمات  هي:ابهد،ى و ز،حطت،كلمن، سعفوء، قرشة لا. *

* وإن الارقام فى اللغة الارامية هى الحروف الهجائية نفسها  وتبدأ من الواحد وليس من الصفر كما فى اللغات الاخرى حيث لاوجود للصفر فى  اللغة الارامية ولهذا فان تسلسل الترقيم يبدأ كما يلي: الأرقام التى تتكون  من حرف واحد هى الحروف الابجدية من ا إلى ي التى تبدأ بالواحد وتنتهى  بالعشرة أما الارقام المتكونة من حرفين فإن الحرف الاول من اليمين يرمز الى  العشرات والثانى الى الاحاد واذا  كانت  الارقام متكونة من ثلاثة احرف فإن الحرف الأول من اليمين يمثل المئات والذى بعده يرمز الى العشرات والاخير  يكون  للاحاد وهكذا بصورة تصاعدية إلى الآلاف وعشرات الآلاف ومئات الآلاف. وتبدي سورية اهتماما كبيرا  باللغة  الآرامية القديمة التي تحدث بها السوريون منذ ثلاثة  آلاف  عام خاصة بعد إحداث مركز لتعليم اللغة الآرامية قبل بضع سنوات في بلدة معلولا التابع للمعهد العالي لتعليم اللغات بجامعة  دمشق  والذى بدأ بدورات تعليمية وبمستويات مختلفة ومدة كل دورة سبعة أسابيع موزعة على خمسة أيام في الأسبوع.*

* وتأتي أهمية هذا المركز لكونه الوحيد في  العالم  الذي يدرس اللغة الآرامية بالحروف الأصلية المربعة. واهتماما  باللغة  الارامية قامت محافظة ريف  دمشق  باجراء العديد من المراسلات مع السفارات الخارجية الموجودة فى  دمشق   لوضع استراتيجية لتطوير وتأهيل مركز تعليم اللغة الارامية فى بلدة معلولا  ليكون قادرا على استيعاب جميع الطلاب الراغبين فى تعلم هذه اللغة من كافة  انحاء العالم. *​


*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*















*يتــــبـــــــــع*
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*فيديوهات و صور لمعلولا 


من ضمنها يوم عيد الصليب المشهور كتير بمعلولا 

 الناس بتقلب عليها من كل مكان ومن كل الاديان كمان




[YOUTUBE]vL7MIlrQ9ew[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]UrEaCExcbeg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]i3aKRxw9yIM&feature[/YOUTUBE]


































































































زيارة السيد الرئيس بشار الاسد هو وحرمه لمعلولا


*[YOUTUBE]ky8SBqD9VZc&feature[/YOUTUBE]
 *يتــــبـــــــــع*​


----------



## sarkoo (27 أبريل 2011)

صور بتجنن ... على فكرة معلولا ضيعتي وأنا كتير بكون فخور بس شوف موضوع أو صور عنها ميرسي جدا ....


----------



## sarkoo (27 أبريل 2011)

يا ريت تنزلي فيديو الرئيس بشار وعيلتو لما زارو معلولا بعيد الفصح وعايدو الراهبات بدير مار تقلا


----------



## sarkoo (27 أبريل 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky8SBqD9VZc&feature=grec_index


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*صيدنايا .... سيدتنا...شاهد على التاريخ*











* صيدنايا مدينة  في محافظة ريف دمشق، سوريا. تعدّ من أعرق المدن المسيحية في المشرق ويعني  اسمها (سيدتنا بالآرامية) وتقع على ارتفاع 1450 متر عن سطح البحر وهي مدينة  تشتهر بجمال طبيعتها ومقدساتها المسيحية المشهورة في جميع أنحاء العالم.*

 *التاريخ : *

 *صيدنايا بلدة  تعود إلى عصور قديمة وفيها الكثير من الآثار أهمها الأديرة والمقدسات  المسيحية وفيها أحد أهم الأديرة المسيحية في العالم وهو دير سيدة صيدنايا  دير السيدة وقد بناه الامبراطور البيزنطي جوستنيان. تقول قصة بناء الدير أن  أن جوستنيان، و أثناء رحلته للصيد في المنطقة ظهرت له غزالة وطاردها إلى  أن وصلت إلى تلة وظهرت له السيدة مريم العذراء وأمرته بأن يبني ديرأً في  المكان نفسه,فاستجاب وحقق رغبتها,ويشار إلى أن هذا الدير يأتي في المرتبة  الثانية في الأهمية بعد كنيسة القيامة بالقدس.*

 *السكان : *

 *يقدر عدد سكان  صيدنايا بحوالي 18000 نسمة. أغلبية أهلها من المسيحيين من طوائف مختلفة  :الكاثوليك و الاورثوزكس و السريان ،ولهم تاريخهم العريق ،وبعض سكانها  غادروها إلى بلاد المهجر في الخليج العربي وأوروبا.*

 *تشتهر صيدنايا  بهوائها النقي وصيفها الجميل وشتائها البارد حيث تتساقط الثلوج لتغطي  المدينة والجبال المحيطة بها ولها شهرتها بانتاج العنب والتين والعديد من  الفواكة والأشجار المثمرة. إضافة إلى تميزها بمواقعها الدينية المسيحية  الأثرية مثل دير السيدة سيدة صيدنايا و دير مار جرجس و دير الشيروبيم، دير  مار توما وكنائس تاريخية.*

 *يوجد في  صيدنايا عدد من الفنادق الكبيرة الراقية والمطاعم والمنتزهات ويتوافد إليها  الزوار من الوطن العربي ومن دول العالم لزيارة المقدسات المسيحية وحضور  الاحتفالات الدينية أو للسياحة والاصطياف فيها.*


 *الكنائس و الأديرة** : في صيدنايا العديد من الكنائس والأديرة الشاهدة على عراقتها وقدمها .*

 *



*

* كنيسة القديسين بطرس وبولس:*

 *تقع هذه  الكنيسة في وسط البلدة وهي أول ما يصادف الزوار الصاعدين إلى صيدنايا من  الجهة الشرقية وهي من أعظم الآثار الباقية منذ بداية انتشار المسيحية في  عهد الرومان وهي أشبه بالبرج المنيع أو الحصن المربع، مبنية من حجارة ضخمة  أجيد نحتها ورصفها، تعلو عن الأرض ثلاث درجات تطّوقها من جهاتها الأربع ،  يُدخل إليها من باب صغير و يصعد إلى سطحها على درج لولبي دائري، مما دعا  العامة لتلقيبها باللولبة ، وقد ختم أعلى البناء بأفاريز ناتئة، ويتخللها  من الأعلى كوى صغيرة محكمة الصنع مصقولة الحواشي للإضاءة ، ولا يوجد أدوات  تزيين وتصوير تستر الهيكل.*

 * يبلغ طول  الكنيسة حوالي 29قدما (نحو 10أمتار) و ارتفاعها 26 قدم, ولو أخذ هذا البناء  ما يستحق من ترميم وتزيين بما يلائم طرازه القديم لجاء منه معبد فريد بين  أقرانه يفوق سائر الكنائس بجماله وروعته.*


 *وقد قال فيها  حبيب الزيات في كتابه(خبايا الزوايا من تاريخ صيدنايا) عام 1932م:" مما  يزيد على قيمة هذا الصرح أنه أقدم مواقع صيدنايا الباقية من أيام الوثنيين،  وأكملها حفظاً وكياناً وأرسخها موقعا ومكاناً ؟. و لكن ليس فيه أقل كتابة  أو أثر يستدل منه على تاريخ بناءه أو زمن تحوله إلى كنيسة ". وقد دعاها  السائح الروسي بارسكي سنة 1728 باسم القديس بطرس وحده ولكن بوكوك الذي جاء  بعده بتسع سنوات ذكرها باسم القديسين بطرس وبولس, بينما وصفها المؤرخ  الإنكليزي موندرل باسم القديس بطرس, ووصفها عيسى الهزاز بكنيسة القديس  بولس، في حين ذكر المؤرخ الخوري أيوب سميا بأن هذل الموقع شيده الرومان  برجا للمراقبة، كما كان الدير مركزا دفاعيا قبل تحويلها إلى أمكنة عبادة،  والواقع يشير إلى أن هذا البناء سابق للعهد الروماني بدليل الباب المستطيل  الخالي من الأقواس ، ومن المعروف بأن هنالك باباً صغيراً من الحجر قطعة  واحدة أدخل ضمن الباب الأصلي الكبير وقد فسر هذا العمل بأنه عمل يهدف  لزيادة الدفاع وصعوبة اجتياز المعبد ، في حين قال البعض أنه لمنع دخول  الغزاة بخيولهم وإهانة المقدسات. *

 *وكان من عادة  أهالي صيدنايا في عهد قريب أن يطوقوا هذا المقام بزنار أبيض مؤلف من مجموعة  خيوط فيجلب شفاعة الله بواسطة القديسين بطرس و بولس , ويحيط بهذا الدير  سور يخفي داخله حديقة جميلة.*


 *كنيسة القديس تادروس**: تقع في حارة الراهبات داخل الدير وقد صلى فيها الأسقف الروسي بورفير اسبانسكي في 16 تشرين الثاني 1843م.*

 *دير القديسة بربارة:**  لم يبق من هذا الدير إلا الكنيسة عند المدفن شمالاً ( خلف دير السيدة )  وكانت سابقا مسكونة، إذ كان يقطنها عام 1554م راهب يدعى يوحنا. رممت وأصلحت  وأعيدت كنيسة عام1891 فتغيرت عما كانت عليه قديماً. يصلى فيها أيام السبت  من أجل راحة نفوس الموتى.*

 *وقد قال فيها بوكوك عندما زارها 1737 أن فيها ثلاثة صحون بثلاثة هياكل على الطراز السوري.*

 *وفي خزانة  الفاتيكان نسخة سريانية ملكية من كتاب البركليتون " أي المعزي" كتب في  الورقة 229:"هذا الكتاب برسم الحاج عيسى الراهب القاطن بدير ستنا بربارة  بقرية صيدنايا المعمورة" .*

 *كنيسة القديس نقولا**: تقع على طريق بستان السيدة في آخر البلدة للشرق قرب المدفن , يقام فيها القداس مرة في السنة في يوم عيده.*

 *زارها مادوكس عام1825م وشاهد فيها بعض الصور وقد رممتها الأوقاف وأعادت لها شكلها المناسب.*

  *كنيسة القديس يوسف**: تقع أسفل درج الدير شمالا.*

 *



*

* دير القديس جاورجيوس**:** يقع على سفح جبل جنوبي البلدة و شرق ساحة رأس العمود، يرتفع عن البحر ما يقارب 1500م .*

 *يتألف من  المغارة الرئيسية و كنيسة صغيرة تحاذي الجبل من الجهة الغربية والشمالية  تعود أحجارها الضخمة إلى العصر البيزنطي، أما معظم بناءها الحالي فيعود إلى  القرن السابع عشر، وقد تم تجديدها عام 1781م ، ثم 1905- 1919م ، ثم 1985م.  *

 *و في الجهة الغربية من الكنيسة هنالك الشعاري، أما الأيقونسطاس فهو مشغول في الستينات من القرن الماضي. *

 *والأهم في الدير هو مغارة القديس جاورجيوس وهي عبارة عن طابقين :*

 * 1 - مغارة في  الأسفل ينزل إليها بدرج صخري يرتاح فيها المؤمن في جو روحي خالص ،وقد  اكُتشفت المغارة الرئيسية وهي أقدم معالم الدير في أواسط القرن الثامن عشر،  وبقي من موجوداتها بعض تيجان الأعمدة الحجرية ورايات للزياحات الكنسية  وفيها ضريح لبقايا رهبان أو كهنة عاشوا في الدير ورقدوا فيه , أو استشهدوا  أيام الاضطهادات خاصةً اضطهادات عام 1860 أيام الحكم العثماني، وتحولت هذه  المغارة مؤخراً إلى كنيسة صغيرة خشوعية مزودة بمائدة ومذبح و أيقونسطاس  بسيط ، وإلى جهة الشمال من هذه المغارة هناك مغارة ملحقة كتجويف صخري شبه  مخروطي إن أراد الزائر عبورها عليه أن يزحف فيها .*

 * و قد قيل إن  الراهب خريسطوفورس (أصله من دمشق) كان يحفر في حائط في دير القديس جاورجيوس  ففتحت أمامه كوة قام بتوسيعها حتى استطاع الدخول منها واشتم رائحة فتيل  قنديل انطفأ لتوه فأوقد سراجاً زيتياً ودخل إلى داخل المغارة حيث فوجئ  بوجود قنديل معدني مدلى من السقف يعلوه الصدأ ويخرج من فتيله دخان بسيط ,  وعندما حاول الإمساك به تفككت حلقاته بسبب الصدأ ووقع مبعثراً , ومما لا شك  فيه أن هذا القنديل يعود لفترة سحيقة حيث أنه كان يحترق ببطء طول هذه  الفترة وبمجرد دخول الهواء من الكوة انطفأ وسقط مبعثراً*

 * 2- الغرفة  العليا : بنيت لحماية المقام تحتها حيث يتضح من اللافتة الحجرية المحفوظة  في الدير أن هذه الغرفة بنيت حديثاً في مطلع القرن العشرين, وقد تم توسيعها  في خضم النهضة التي يشهدها الدير وقد حولت الآن إلى غرفة معمودية بعد بناء  القبة وقد ألحق بها ساحة رحبة مغطاة بسقف قرميدي وقناطر صخرية جميلة  وبجانبها مكتبة لبيع الكتب الدينية والأيقونات ، أما القلايا التي تجاور  الكنيسة فقد كانت قبل أواسط القرن التاسع عشر عبارة عن غرفتين من الحجر  واللبن واحدة فوق الأخرى بشكل متدرج على سفح الجبل ثم تم تجديدها عدة مرات  وهي الآن تتألف من طابقين بناؤها حجري ذو مناظر جميلة، ويحيط بالدير العديد  من المغاور التي لم يتم اكتشافها بعد، بالإضافة لخزانات صخرية لتجميع  المياه.*

 *وقد تم إعادة  الدير لنشاطه الرهباني في الآونة الأخيرة فهو كدير يعود إلى القرن السادس  المسيحي ولكن كدير رهباني يعود إلى أوائل الوجود الرهباني في سلسلة جبال  القلمون.*

  *كنيسة القديس ثيوذورس**: تقع داخل دير السيدة.*

 *كنيسة بابيلاس**:  شاهد مادوكس انقاضها سنة 1825م وراء كنيسة الشاغورة في دير السيدة في  مغارة من الصخر ، كان موجودا منها جانب من الهيكل و بعض التصاوير في  الجدران.*


 *كنيسة القديس ديمتريوس**:** تقع إلى جانب كنيسة الشاغورة في دير السيدة.*

 *كنيسة القديس توما: تقع أسفل البلدة شرقا و جنوب كنيسة القديس بطرس وبولس ، وهي غير دير القديس توما الأثري في الجبل.*

 *كنيسة القديس موسى الحبشي**: تقع في سوق البلدة ملاصقة لصالون القديس جاورجيوس وقد أعيد ترميمه.*

 





* كنيسة السيدة العذراء* *: تقع في وسط البلدة جنوب دير السيدة وقد شيدت سنة 1974 وسميت كنيسة  القديس جاورجيوس ، ومن ثم تم ترميم الكنيسة عام 1996 وتم تقديسها عام 2000 م  على اسم القديسة مريم ومن حينها تمت تسميتها كنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم  بعد ان قدسها قداسة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس زكا الأول عيواص .*

 *ويلاحظ في  الكنيسة صورة السيد المسيح وسط المذبح وصورة شفيعة الكنيسة السيدة العذراء  على الجانب الأيمن وصورة شفيع الكنيسة القديمة على الجانب الأيسر ، وقد  رسمت أيقونات الكنيسة بأيدي راهبات قبطيات.*

 *تحتوي الكنيسة  على مكتبة وغرف وصالات للمناسبات ومراكز التربية الدينية ، ويحج الكنيسة  الزوار والسياح على مدار السنة من جميع أنحاء العالم لأهمية البلدة دينيا ،  وتحتفل الكنيسة بعيد شفيعتها القديسة مريم في 15 آب من كل عام . *

  *كنيسة القديس سابا**:  تقع في جهة الشمال زارها بوكوك سنة 1737م وقال إن فيها ثلاثة صحون بثلاثة  مذابح و شاهد فيها بعض الأعمدة و التصاوير في الجدران، وتحتوي على أول  إيقونسطاس في العالم، ولم يبقَ منها سوى حجر كبير فوق بابه وفسحة سماوية .*

 *كنيسة القديسين سرجيوس وباخوس**:  تقع بشرق البلدة ، وقد قال عنها الأسقف اسبانسكي :" فيها ساحة وسلم لطيف و  يدخل للكنيسة من باب صغير، وهي نظيفة و فيها قبة صغيرة من الخشب" ، وقد  ذكرها المؤرخ عيسى الهزاز باسم القديسين سرجيوس وباخوس واقتصر بوكوك على  اسم سرجيوس ، كما زارها الأسقف اسبانسكي وسماها ديراً.*

  *كنيسة القديس اندراوس* : هي كنيسة صغيرة لها باب واحد ، تقع مقابل كنيسة السيدة.

 *كنيسة القديس سمعان:** هي مقام يقع بسوق البلدة بين الحوانيت . *


 * كنيسة القديس لعازر**: تشكل هيكلاً لمغارة في سفح الجبل ولم يبقى فيها سوى حجارة متهدمة و مبعثرة.*

  *كنيسة القديس الياس**: تبعد عن دير السيدة حوالي 500 متر وتقع بالقرب من كنيسة القديس يوحنا.*

 *دير القديس يوحنا:**  يقع غربي دير السيدة ويبعد عنه حوالي 500 متر، وقد سمي هذا الدير على اسم  القديس يوحنا المعروف بالمعمدان (في حين قال أحدهم أنها سميت على اسم  القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم).*

 *وقد دلت  الوثائق أن اقدم كنيسة في صيدنايا هي كنيسة يوحنا المعمدان التي بنيت في  عهد الإمبراطور يوستناوس على أنقاض معبد روماني ويوجد في كنيسة هذا الدير  مغارة يوحنا وهي فراغ كبير من الصخر محفور باليد ، وللدير سور حجري جميل  فيه بعض الرسومات وتحيط بهذا الدير العديد من الكهوف و المغاور، و قد قال  بوكوك أن لهذا الدير ثلاثة صحون و هياكل .*

 * كنيسة القديسة تقلا:  كنيسة معروفة باسم أم بزيزيات وهي عبارة عن صدع في الجبل المحاذي لدير  السيدة يرشح من صخرها قطرات من الماء يُصعد إليها بسلم صغير و قد عُلق في  سقف هذا الصدع الصخري قنديل كبير للإضاءة ، و في الجدار كوة محفورة فيها  أيقونة القديسة تقلا و إلى جانبها في الجدار ذخائرها.*

 *دير القديس توما**:**  من أفخم الآثار الرومانية و أجملها موقعاً ، يقع في ذروة جبل مطل على  صيدنايا من شمالها يبعد عنها مسافة كيلومترين ، يشرف على مناظر فتانة ترتاح  لرؤيتها النفوس ، وهو مليء بالمغاور و المدافن و الآثار وأهمها مغارة يُظن  بأنها كانت مدافن للسلف في الدهر الغابر، كما يظن أنها أصبحت فيما بعد  مجلساً للشيوخ أو الرهبان و فيها خزانة كتبهم و سجلاتهم لذلك تدعى بمغارة  الديوان الكبير.*

 * وقد زاره  بارسكي سنة 1728م فرآه مندثرا لم يبق من قلاليه سوى أسفل الجدران ولكن وجد  الكنيسة سالمة غير مندثرة في زواياها الأربع سوار من أحجار يبلغ عرضها  حوالي أربعة أذرع ، وعندما عاين هذا الدير عالم البيزنطيات تيودوراسبانسكي  في 1902م ذكر أن في جدران هذه الكنيسة بعض الحجارة المرقومة و منها ما هو  منكس وقرأ في بعض هذه الرُقم اسم فيلبس باليونانية وهو ما يدل على أن هذه  الحجارة أُخذت من مكانها الأول ووضعت في غير موضعها، كما أبصر في الجدران  آثار بعض التصاوير ، وشاهد في السور الخارجي قطعاً من رؤوس أعمدة شبيهة  بالأنقاض و يعقل أن تكون بعض هذه المنقولات حولت أثناء ترميم الدير  ،ويُلاحظ على الجدران الخارجية كتابات يونانية قديمة جداً.*

 *وحاليا رمم  هذا الدير مع الكنيسة الأثرية التي مازالت تقام فيها الصلاة في يوم عيد  القديس توما من كل عام ، كما تم بناء بطريركية إلى جانب هذا الدير.*

  *دير الشيروبيم: *

 * يقع هذا  الدير في أعلى جبل شمال البلدة ويعلو عن سطح البحر حوالي 2000 م ، وقد كان  هذا الدير في الأيام الغابرة ديراً كبيراً عريقاً في الرهبنة السورية، وقد  كتب شهاب الدين العمري واصفا هذا الدير في كتابه (مسالك الأبصار) :"هو دير  مار شاربين، ويُقصد للتنزه ، بناه الروم بالحجر الجليل الأبيض وهو دير كبير  فيه عين ماء سارحة ، وفيه كوى وطاقات تشرف على غوطة دمشق و ما يليها " .  وقد قال بوكوك سنة 1737 واصفاً هذا الدير:" كان مأهولاً، و فيه راهب واحد،  وكنيسة عامرة، لم تتعطل بعد" .*

 * يوجد في هذا  الدير بئر خاص بعصر العنب و تقطير الخمور التي كانت فيها صيدنايا ذائعة  الصيت ، كما يوجد فيه الكثير من المغاور ، وقد تم بناء كنيسة جديدة في هذا  الدير مع قبة صغيرة يعلوها الصليب كما شُيدت قاعة استقبال فسيحة و قاعة  لإيواء الضيوف و إلى جانب هذا تم توفير الماء و الكهرباء وتشجير الأراضي  الزراعية المحيطة به ، وبعد هذه التعديلات عادت الصلوات تُرفع في الكنيسة  التي تعبق برائحة البخور.*

 *وهنا تجدر  الإشارة إلى أن البقايا الأثرية كالمغاور العديدة المحفورة بالصخر والحجارة  المنحوتة المنثورة هنا وهناك حول هذا الدير العظيم تدل على أن الدير كان  باستمرار يعج بالحياة.*

 *دير التجلي :** يقع غرب دير السيدة ، وقد كان عبارة عن كنيسة عامرة عندما زاره بوكوك سنة 1737 م ، إلا أنه تهدم وأنهار قسم كبير منه .*

 *وقد وجد بنفس  المكان مغارة صغيرة تدعى مغارة التجلي وكان الناس يأتون إليها للنذور وطلب  الأمنيات التي تحقق الكثير منها ، لذلك قام أهالي صيدنايا بإعادة بناء  الكنيسة عام 1939 م ، وقد دعوها فيما بعد باسم دير التجلي حيث يوجد بجانب  كنيسة هذا الدير بناء صغير لسكن الراهبات ، ومن ثمّ تم بناء مدرسة ملحقة  بهذا الدير هي الآن روضة أطفال .*

 *دير خريستوفوروس:**  يقع على تلة صغيرة من الجهة الجنوبية الشرقية للبلدة ويحتفل فيه مرة في  العام في عيد القديس خريستوفوروس حيث يقام قداس يحضره أهالي صيدنايا  فيخرجون من البلدة ليصلوا إلى هذا الدير البسيط سالكين طريقاً غير معبدة.  ولقد بقي من هذا الدير بناء صغير تحيط به بعض الأطلال وآبار لجمع المياه.*

 * لقد ذُكر هذا  الدير في عدة مخطوطات من القرون الثالث و الرابع عشر، و من المخطوطات  السريانية الملكية التي كانت موقوفة عليه " تريودون رقم 74" في خزانة  الفاتيكان ورد فيه في الصفحة 328 (هذا الكتاب وقف محبس على دير القديس  خريستوفوروس بأرض صيدنايا بتاريخ 1317م) وكذلك يوجد مخطوط آخر بنفس الخزانة  سرياني ملكي رقم 82 فيه ميناون من شهر حزيران كتب عليه اسم دير القديس  خريستوفورس ، ومخطوط ثالث رقم 78 فيه الجزء الثاني من الميناون جاء فيه  بالسريانية مايلي (انتهى سنة 1207م بيد الراهب بالاسم وليس بالفعل القسيس  ابن يوسف ،وقد كتب بصيدنايا بدير القديس خريستوفوروس ). *

 *كنيسة آجيا صوفيا أو المجامع:**  تقع هذه الكنيسة في وسط البلدة ،ولا يُعرف متى أطلق اسم المجامع على هذه  الكنيسة وربما جاءت هذه التسمية من وصف موندرل لها بأنها كنيسة جميع  القديسين ، كما ورد ذكر هذا الاسم على الهيكل في مقام القديس الياس الذي  يقع داخل هذه الكنيسة، في حين صرح بارسكي وبوكوك بعد موندرل بنحو قرن وربع  القرن بأن اسمها هو القديسة صوفيا وهذا هو الغالب اليوم ، كذلك اقتصر عيس  الهزاز على اسم "صوفيا" فقط ، في حين يقول البعض أن اسمها هو آجيا صوفيا  بمعنى الحكمة المقدسة.*

 *وقد قال في  وصفها بوكوك سنة 1737 : "هي كنيسة كبيرة لها بابان، وفيها أساطين حجرية من  قطعة واحدة ، وهي متينة حسنة البناء تقام فيها الصلوات" . *

 *وقد تم  تجديدها سنة 1896م، وجعل فيها شعريات في الجهتين الغربية و الشمالية كما في  كنائس دمشق ، وفي القسم الأيمن منها مقام القديس الياس الذي يُنزل إليه  بدرج صغير.*

 * مقام القديس الياس:  يقع داخل كنيسة آجيا صوفيا في القسم الأيمن منها ، ينزل إليه ببعض درجات ،  وقد زاره بوكوك وعاين فيه بعض التصاوير التي تدل على قدم هذا المقام .*

 *وتقام في هذا المقام صلاة خاصة في يوم عيد القديس الياس من كل سنة .*

 *ويوجد فيه مدافن لجثث بعض الكهنة مغطاة بقطع رخامية مكتوب عليها أسماء هؤلاء الكهنة ومنهم الأب سامي علام .*

  *دير سيدة صيدنايا: *

  *يقع دير  السيدة على قمة تلة صخرية في وسط البلدة ، إذ يقوم الدير على صخرة سمراء  مائلة إلى الاصفرار مرتفعة تشرف على قرية صيدنايا من الشرق ، وتلتف البلدة  حول الدير من الجهات الثلاث ، ويشبه الدير قلاع القرون الوسطى في سورية  ويعود بناء هذا الدير حسب الوثائق التاريخية إلى ما يلي :*



* عندما  سافر الإمبراطور البيزنطي يوستينيانوس سنة 546 م لتكريم المقدسات المسيحية  في فلسطين كان يشيد في طريقه كنائس وأديرة أينما نزل ، فلما بلغ صيدنايا  القرية الصخرية نزل فيها، وعندما ذهب إلى الصيد مع بعض جنوده مساءا أنير  بنور سماوي غير عادي منبعث من قمة الجبل فاتجه نحوه بدافع الاستطلاع ،  وعندما بدأ يصعد رأى أروية (أنثى الأيل) بهية الطلعة فطاردها بحماس بقصد  صيدها ولحق بها إلى صخرة عالية وقفت على قمتها ولما اقترب منها وصوب سهمه  ليرميها تحولت الظبية فجأة إلى هيئة بشرية وصارت امرأة بيضاء جليلة منارة  بنور إلهي ، والتفتت نحوه وقالت :" يا يوستينيانوس من تطارد؟ ومن قصدت أن  ترمي بسهمك أم الله المتشفعة بالخاطئين ، فأعلم أنك إنما جئت إلى هذا الجبل  بإرادة العناية الإلهية و يجب عليك أن تشيد لي هاهنا ديراً يدوم إلى الأبد  لأكون أنا الحامية عنه" ، فلما رجع الإمبراطور يوستينيانوس إلى حاشيته  وحشمه أخبرهم بالرؤية و استدعى لساعته مهندسه وأمره بأن يبدأ العمل ببناء  الدير، إلا أن البناءين تحيروا طويلا ًكيف يضعون أساس الدير على هذا الجبل  الصخري الوعر، حينئذٍ ظهرت والدة الإله الطاهرة ليلاً على قمة الجبل ورسمت  على الجبل خريطة الدير التي على مقتضاها بنى البناءون دير السيدة الشهير.*







 *وهنالك مقولة  أخرى في بناء هذا الدير وهي أن أذوكسية زوجة الملك ثاودوسيوس الثاني هي  التي أشادت هذا الدير في عداد الأديرة والكنائس التي تولت بناءها بعد أن  اعتزلت في أورشليم سنة 449م.*

 *ويقول البعض  أن الدير ينطبق عليه كل صفات المعبد الكنعاني الوثني القديم ، إذ يشاهد  آثار المذبح المتجهة نحو الشرق والقناة التي تسيل فيها دماء الذبيحة إلى  الأرض ، حتى أن الأساطير تقول إن كنيسة الدير قائمة في المكان الذي أراد  إبراهيم عليه السلام أن يذبح فيه ابنه اسحق. *

 * وفي خزانة  الفاتيكان نسخة مخطوطة من كتاب الحاوي الكبير رقم 76 يقدر أنها من القرن  الثالث عشر، كتب على هامش الورقة 210 "وقف مؤبد وحبس مخلد على دير و كنيسة  ستنا السيدة بالحصن الشريف بمعمورة صيدنايا" .*

 * ويحتل الدير  اليوم المركز الثاني في الشرق بعد القدس و بيت لحم في فلسطين ، ولعل أهم ما  في هذا الدير مقام الشاغورة لما يحتويه من أيقونات أهمها أيقونة السيدة  مريم العذراء المرسومة بيد لوقا البشير الذي رسم أربع صور للعذراء إحداها  في روما و الثانية في البندقية والثالثة في طور سيناء و الرابعة في  صيدنايا.*

 * ومن أسماء  هذا الدير فيما سلف"الحصن" إشارة إلى بناءه فوق الصخر في ذروة الجبل  كالقلعة المنيعة ، فقد كان أهل صيدنايا دائماً ممتنعين على أعدائهم عندما  كانوا يعتصمون بالدير ، ولاشك أن الزلازل والنوازل بدلت قوام الدير وشوهت  نظامه وجعلته خليطاً من طبقات متداخلة ، ويحوي الدير ثلاث دوائر: الأولى  للبطريرك، والثانية للراهبات ، والثالثة للزوار والمتنزهين وهذه الدائرة هي  أوسعها، و يبلغ عدد غرفها حوالي 300 غرفة لكثرة عدد الزائرين ، ولا يزال  الدير يحتفظ بمدخله الضيق أي الباب المنخفض ، وممراته في قلب الصخر  وبسلالمه، فبعد أن يعبر الزائر الباب يجد نفسه في دهليز صغير يؤدي صعوداً  بدرج إلى ساحة صغيرة وعلى يمينه باب كنيسة الدير وهو من خشب الأرز الأصفر  مدهوناً باللون الأحمر الداكن فإذا دخل الكنيسة وجد المقاعد المصفوفة على  الجانبين و الثريات الجميلة منثورة فوقها وعلى الجدران النقوش البديعة وصور  القديسين وقد قال الأسقف بورفير اسبانسكي في جولته سنة 1843 عندما زار  الكنيسة : " إن وراء الهيكل الأوسط وأمامه فرش من الفسيفساء الملونة وخلف  المذبح مصلى جدرانه وأرضه مزوقة بالقيشاني و الرخام وفيه أيقونة الإنجيلي  لوقا البشير، ولكن لا تظهر هذه الأيقونة للعيان بل هي مخبأة في صندوق حديدي  موضوع في الحائط وراء مشبك من الفضة و أمامه صلبان صغيرة وصور العذراء  القديسة وفوق هذه الكنوز الأثرية توجد عدة مصابيح من الفضة وفي الوسط فوق  المائدة إناء يوقد فيه الزيت المقدس ، كما أشار بارسكي وبوكوك إلى أن في  الكنيسة خمسة صحون في كل صحن منها مذبح ، أكبرها في الوسط وقال بارسكي إنه  لم يرى ما يقارب هذا الجمال في كل الأديرة التي زارها , كما ذكر الحاج  روكتا أنه شاهد في الكنيسة حين زارها في نهاية القرن السابع عشر عدد من  الصور القديمة بديعة الرسم فائقة الحسن ولاشك أنها فقدت من الدير كما فقد  منه الكثير من ذخائره و مخطوطاته و كتبه ، وفي سنة 1759 قوّض سقف الكنيسة  بسبب الزلزال الذي ضرب صيدنايا ، ولكن تم إعادة بناء ما هدّم ، وللكنيسة  اليوم قبة ضخمة مرتفعة ومتينة وبجانبها قبة للناقوس و من الزاوية الجنوبية  الغربية قبة ثالثة تحمل ساعة كبيرة الحجم ظاهرة على الجهات الأربع تسمع  دقاتها إلى مسافة كبيرة ، وجميع هذه القباب من الحجر الأبيض المنحوت ماعدا  سقف القبة الوسطى الكبيرة فغطاؤها من صفائح التوتياء والرصاص لتثبيتها ،  ويعلو كل من هذه القباب الثلاث صليب مضاء.*

 * ويحوي الدير على عدد من الكنائس الصغيرة بالإضافة إلى الكنيسة الرئيسية , وإلى جانب هذه الكنائس فإن أهم أقسام الدير هي: *

 *- حارة  الراهبات: تقع إلى جوار كنيسة الدير ، إذ لكل راهبة من راهبات الدير غرفة  خاصة بها تمضي فيها الساعات الطوال في الصلاة والابتهال والتأمل .*

 * - المتحف  والمكتبة: يحوي متحف الدير الواقع إلى جوار مقام الشاغورة على الكثير من  الوثائق التاريخية والمخطوطات وكلها من المصاحف الدينية كالأناجيل و  المزامير ورسائل الرسل والقديسين والصلوات والنبؤات، وهي في الغالب إما  كتبت بيد الرهبان المقيمين في صيدنايا، وإما من وقف حجاج الدير وزواره ،  وهي بالسريانية واليونانية والعربية، وهذه الكتب النفيسة والقديمة معظمها  من المخطوطات السريانية لكونها لغة السيد المسيح ولغة الإنجيل القديمة ،  والبعض كان باللغة اليونانية باعتبارها لغة الروم ، والبعض وهو الأحدث  مكتوب باللغة العربية ، ومنها ما ترجم من اللاتينية واليونانية والسريانية.  *

 *كنيسة التجلي :**  تقع شرقي البلدة أسفل الجبل وتبعد حوالي 200م عن كنيسة القديس نقولاوس ،  وقد كانت هذه الكنيسة مهدمة حتى تمت إعادة بناؤها بحجارة بيضاء ، وتقام  الصلاة في هذه الكنيسة في عيد التجلي في 6 آب من كل عام .*




  *يتــــبـــــــــع*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

*ترانيم غنائيه عن دير صيدنايا *




[YOUTUBE]Q5lScpcowKo[/YOUTUBE]


 [YOUTUBE]0T3WfCMx_nQ[/YOUTUBE]


* جزء من صلاة عيد السيده صيدنايا*

 [YOUTUBE]VQTOzXxfv2w&feature[/YOUTUBE]































































*يتبــــع لاحقا*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 أبريل 2011)

شكرا
رااائع جداا
الرب يباركك
مجهود جميل جداا
​


----------



## marcelino (27 أبريل 2011)

*موضوع رااااائع جدا وشامل وعرفنا حاجات كتير منعرفهاش عن سوريا

 حلوة سوريا بحبها بس فى الحقيقه مش بحب اللغه السوريه كتير:08:

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## govany shenoda (27 أبريل 2011)

مجهود رائع
ويارب يحفظ سوريا لشعبها
وميحصلش فيها اللي حصل في مصر


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

sarkoo قال:


> كلماتك خوفتني وما بدي فكر بهالشي .... سوريا رح اضل حلوة ورح تبقى ملجأ آمن وحر لكل المسيحيين
> بإنتظار الصور .....





*هو الله يسمع منك وما يصير اللي خايفه منه ولو اني متشائمه شوي*





sarkoo قال:


> صور بتجنن ... على فكرة معلولا ضيعتي وأنا كتير بكون فخور بس شوف موضوع أو صور عنها ميرسي جدا ....




*اما عن معلولا فبكفيك فخر انك منها لانها هي مصدر فخر لاي حدا *




sarkoo قال:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ky8SBqD9VZc&feature=grec_index




*وميرسي كتير لحضرتك على رابط اليوتيوب بامانه بغض النظر عن الموضوع انا فرحني كتيررررر


*
*وخلاني اتسائل اكتر كيف ممكن يكون في حدا ما بيحبو للرئيس بيكفي الناس تشوف بساطته وطيبته لحتى تعشقه*

*عنجد بشر غريبه *


*ميرسي كتير لمرورك المميز ولاضافتك القيمه جداااا *
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا
> رااائع جداا
> الرب يباركك
> مجهود جميل جداا
> ​



*شكرا اخي العزيز لمرورك الغالي *

*الرب يفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع جدا وشامل وعرفنا حاجات كتير منعرفهاش عن سوريا
> 
> حلوة سوريا بحبها بس فى الحقيقه مش بحب اللغه السوريه كتير:08:
> 
> تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الرائع*​



*مبسوطه طبعا ان الموضوع عجبك*

*ولسا هضيف كمان اله بس شويه شويه مش مره وحده هههههههههه*

*بس ليه يعني مبتحبش اللهجه السوريه دي حتى بتجنن هههههههههه*

*على فكره انت جبتو لنفسك بعد كده اي كلام مبينا هكلمك سوري هههههههههه*

*ميرسي كتير لمرورك المميز وتابع هضيف جديد باذن الرب *
​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أبريل 2011)

govany shenoda قال:


> مجهود رائع
> ويارب يحفظ سوريا لشعبها
> وميحصلش فيها اللي حصل في مصر




*آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب *

*ما في اروع من مرورك الغالي علي كتير حبيبتي*

*وخصوصا مع هالدعوه اللي بتفرح القلب *

*تسلميلي يااااا رب لمرورك الغالي اللي نور الموضوع *
​


----------

